# Show my own music



## Droti (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello All,

It's my shortly bio 
I was born 1979 in Hungary. I have started to play the guitar when I was ten.
I have never attended to formally music education. I have just simple hear the music, and I love it very much. I playing in more Death Metal bands,for example the Tesstimony and the Gutted. But also composing symphonic and the classical guitar music beside the metal staffs and I would like to show it to you.

My music is kind of eclectic style. I used many styles of ages and mixing the classical guitar music with the film orchestral music featured. But I don't want a talking to much about it  Listen my stuffs and tell me your opinion. 
















:tiphat:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

It's very listenable, although it's not really chamber music :/

Your guitar playing is lovely - the twin guitars are always a beautiful formula although the synths really rile me (maybe it would be chamber music without? It feels too 'programmed'. Nonetheless, you'll find an audience for your music - the folk inflections are very telling and make it stand out greatly from muzak and other reams of instrumental music. 

Not sure if that's the kind of feedback you're after. But good luck!!


----------

